# digitales Multimeter - Empfehlung?



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich will mir ein digitales Multimeter anschaffen. Einsatzgebiete:



Hauselektrik
kleinere Reparaturen von Hausgeräten und elektrischem Spielzeug
Netzwerk- und Multimediaverkabelung

Ich erwarte jetzt nicht für 12,95, aber über 100 EUR wollte ich 
auch nicht gehen.

Eventuell auch Kombination mit Umweltweltmessgerät (Lichtstärke, Feuchte, Temperatur, ...).

Danke für Eure Vorschläge.


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Mai 2014)

Also eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.

Sehr ambitioniert für <100EUR


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

@weißnix: Aber machbar :wink:

@Gerhard:
Schau dich dort mal um, auf die schnelle habe ich das mal rausgesucht,
das sollte deine Anforderungen erfüllen und liegt mit <60 Euro auch noch im Preisrahmen.
http://www.pce-instruments.com/deut...pce-em-886-det_22573.htm?_list=kat&_listpos=4

Gruß
Timo


----------



## KingHelmer (13 Mai 2014)

Also ich denke nicht, dass das Messgerät was kann für 60 € und mit diesen umfangreichen Funktionen.
Ich persönlich hab eins für 450€ und dieses kann an "Umweltfunktionen" gerade mal die Temperatur messen.

Da er schreibt, nicht nur für Haustechnik sondern auch Reperaturen an kleinen Geräten, sollte es doch ziemlich genau sein.

Kannst ja das vorgeschlagene Gerät testen und dann vielleicht berichten und ggf. zurückschicken. 

Wäre positiv überrascht, wenn es zu gebrauchen ist


----------



## PN/DP (13 Mai 2014)

Also ich denke schon, daß das von Timo gefundene Digitalmultimeter PCE-EM 886 für gelegentliche Verwendung im *häuslichen Umfeld* "was taugt".



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> 3. Netzwerk- und Multimediaverkabelung


nur Durchklingeln oder etwas komfortabler?
TESTER LT-20 :: Leitungsprüfgerät für RJ45, STP und BNC
PC-NETZWERK KIT :: Netzwerk Werkzeug Etui zur Installation / Test

Harald


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

und danke für die Tipps. 

Das mit der Umwelt lassen wir mal, im Prinzip geht es um elektrisch Größen.

Nach dem Tipp von Timo hinsichtlich PCE lande ich bei dem hier:

http://www.pce-instruments.com/deut...e-dm-32-det_17071.htm?_list=qr.art&_listpos=2

Für Netzwerk schaue mir die Links von Harald noch an.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Mai 2014)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Also eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.



Von der eierlegende Wollmilchsau habe ich schon viel 
gehört, aber mal ehrlich ...



von Milch und Eiern alleine werde ich nicht satt
wenn ich die Sau auf den Grill lege, versiegt auch  
der Nachschub an Milch und Eier
zudem bin ich Vegetarier – zumindest rein wolletechnisch

Also für mich ist das nichts 8).


----------



## Chräshe (30 Mai 2014)

Hallo Gerhard,

für den Hausgebrauch halte ich das Gerät von PCE für absolut ausreichend.

Das einzige, was ich vor einen Kauf noch prüfen wollte ist, dass der "Durchgangstest" mit Summton auch wirklich augenblicklich anspricht. Es gibt Geräte die mit einer gefühlten Sekunde Verzögerung klingen. Damit bekommst du einen Vogel, wenn es mal mehr als 3 Leitungen zum durchklingeln sind!

Eine recht unterhaltsame Kaufberatung erhältst du auch hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh1n_ELmpFI
Alternativ den ganzen Block...
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2DjFE7Xf11URZqWBigcVOQ

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Juni 2014)

Zwischendurch gab es noch weitere Empfehlungen, habe 
mich jetzt dafür entschieden: 

http://www.testboy.de/produkte/multimeter/produkt/testboy_3000/

Danke für alle Tipps und Hinweise.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juni 2014)

Zusätzlich gehört noch ein vernünftiger Duspol in die Werkzeugtasche.
Ein Multimeter mit 10 MOhm Eingangswiderstand ist bei Hauselektrik nur bedingt hilfreich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

